# New Rlt-76 Day/night 24 Hour Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

New Day/Night True 24 hour quartz watch,


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice that. price ? dimensions ? dial customisation options ?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I will have a guess at 35 to 38mm without crown, and Â£59.

It looks very good to me.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting! A nod towards INDIGLO look about it in the lume shot - - I assume it's not INDIGLO but is lumed?

:weed:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Like it. I am thinking black nato with white stripe or 2 piece, black top section and white bottom.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i'd be hoping for a (prototype ?) 24 on top dial and possibly a red tipped second hand. hopefully about 38-40 mm with 20mm lug width (but 18 is ok too) on a perlon nato. nothing on the website yet and couldn't pm roy so....... its a slooooooooooooooooooooooooooow reveal... which I hate :taz: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I may be wrong but my guess is that it's a 42mm case with 20mm lugs. If it is, a fair price for such a watch with (also guess) Ronda 515 should be a lot more than the guessed 60 quid... Many guesses, so the lady would know better...


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> I may be wrong but my guess is that it's a 42mm case with 20mm lugs. If it is, a fair price for such a watch with (also guess) Ronda 515 should be a lot more than the guessed 60 quid... Many guesses, so the lady would know better...


Well on further investigation I would say 35mm as the case looks just like a RLT-67, it could I suppose be a bigger version of it.

Please Mr Taylor put us out of our misery.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Is this similar to the RLT 12/24 hour option watch....see here...and scroll to near the bottom...just after the '710' watch.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

well spotted that man. Oh Mr RLT if available i'd like the black and yellow 24 on top dial with hour/min No.8 hands and sweep seconds No4 please :thumbup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well spotted Mr Dodger, so I may not be far out with my guess as to the size.

As to the cost who knows, well we know who knows don't we.

The price I would say could be around Â£59 to Â£79, the lug size I would hope to be 20 mm.

Though I could live with 18 mm.

All we need now are the answers. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is this similar to the RLT 12/24 hour option watch....see here...and scroll to near the bottom...just after the '710' watch.


 :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I thang you................. :yes:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry guys been so so busy, the watch is 35mm (38mm inc crown) Sand blasted all steel case. Swiss Ronda Quartz True 24 Hour movement. There will be one also with the 24 at the top as soon as I get round to designing it. Price will be Â£79


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Any further news on this, when is it going on sale.


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

Same question from me -

when is RLT 76 going on sale?


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

Pity that there is no news yet.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Finally got round to producing this and it is now available on the website, made to order within two weeks.

Dial can be customised with Night at the top and day at the bottom, 24 or 0 as the 24 Hour marker.

http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=457


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice... Think this will be my first RLT!

Sorry for being a bit thick but when you say night can be at top do you mean the 24 (or 0) at 12 but still black on top and light underneath?... Cheers Roy!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ProperTidy said:


> Nice... Think this will be my first RLT!
> 
> Sorry for being a bit thick but when you say night can be at top do you mean the 24 (or 0) at 12 but still black on top and light underneath?... Cheers Roy!


Anyway you want


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:toot:

payment sent !

0 on top ( i assume the lumed part of the dial follows the night time hours) , and perhaps a nato or darkish nylon of some sort instead of leather :yes:

:biggrin:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Rotundus said:


> :toot:
> 
> payment sent !
> 
> ...


No problem Sir


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Roy. Is it possible to make this as a one-hander? Just wondering what that would look like...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

packrat said:


> Hi Roy. Is it possible to make this as a one-hander? Just wondering what that would look like...


Yes it is and I'll see if I can mock something up.


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

> packrat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roy. Is it possible to make this as a one-hander? Just wondering what that would look like...
> ...


Oooh!

*Rubs hands in anticipation*


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Any chance of a slightly bigger case maybe 38 0r 39mm?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> Any chance of a slightly bigger case maybe 38 0r 39mm?


Maybe later on if I can find some larger cases at the right price.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice buy Rotundus - looks good on your wrist. And I have to say I much prefer the layout option you have chosen.

Unfortunately I am going to be saddled with a £400 car bill today so I won't be in the market for one anytime soon.......

David


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Rotundus said:


> :thumbsup:


Very nice Mr rotundus, have you any thoughts on this nice piece or is it too early to give a fair assessment?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

PC-Magician said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


i like the matt case finish, its a nice change my usual 42 and 44mm watches and not too small, thats it on flatish 7 1/2 wrist.

understated - and quite ledgeable -poossibly more so than my q&d picture might suggest.

cant really fault it for the price - custom dial an' all....

going might try it on a bond nato - if i dont like that then i'll bin it ------- the nato i mean ... obviously

it works - and thats after years of moaning about bond starps - anyway thats one holiday watch sorted ...


----------

